# Elektra micro casa wiring pic needed for newbie



## towners (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi

I bought a micro casa at weekend at (believe it or not) a car boot, i have wanted one for years and couldnt believe it when i found it!










The previous owner said it just stopped one day no power light nothing, i have taken the bottom seal off and he has played with witing unplugging everything. I now need a pic of one to plug it all back in to initially try and see whats happening

Can any one help

My one has a glass blue ball on top not the wings - if that makes sense

He says its 2004 model?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Checked my manual, but there's nothing as technical as a wiring diagram sorry.


----------



## towners (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers for trying

Paul


----------

